# Winter on MT?



## Lisa (Nov 13, 2005)

Umm...MT is snowing?

Please make it stop!  I hate snow! LOL!

Maybe we should sing christmas carols


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 13, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Umm...MT is snowing?
> 
> Please make it stop! I hate snow!


 
I was just going to start such a thread! I was worried that my PC had a virus (there was, at one time, a virus that did that). It is cute, though.

artyon:


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Nov 13, 2005)

mine is not only snowing......i have some fan tailed goldfish swimming about.

ahhhh i can feel christmas!


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm just thankful the white out is gone


----------



## Lisa (Nov 13, 2005)

seems to be messing with how I view the page

MT banner at top and then a big empty space and then the rest of the forum.

Oh never mind, it is gone now, lol.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 13, 2005)

BlackCatBonz said:
			
		

> mine is not only snowing......i have some fan tailed goldfish swimming about.
> 
> ahhhh i can feel christmas!



I don't have a gold fish!  I want a fishy too


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 13, 2005)

Seems buried in the fine print was a Santa Clause.


----------



## bignick (Nov 13, 2005)

In a pleasing tenor:

_Oh when the whether outside is frightful, and the firs is so delightful
As long as you love me so, let it snow, let it snow, let it snow..._


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 13, 2005)

Somebody with Administrator privileges is having fun!

:apv: :jediduel: :lool: :bow: opcorn:


----------



## Lisa (Nov 13, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Seems buried in the fine print was a Santa Clause.



oh... GROOOOOOAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNN!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 13, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Seems buried in the fine print was a Santa Clause.


 
:whip:


----------



## Kempogeek (Nov 13, 2005)

I was going to ask the same thing. Or I just thought my eyes were playing tricks on me. Very cool! I just hope this is the only snow I see for a while as my car isn't ready for Winter yet.....Steve


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Nov 13, 2005)

ok.....now i feel at home.....falling beer.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 13, 2005)

Now it's raining BEER! LMAO, I love it!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 13, 2005)

BlackCatBonz said:
			
		

> ok.....now i feel at home.....falling beer.


 
No, it is HOT APPLE CIDER!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 14, 2005)

I thought it was dandruff.

This is what happens when you locate a martial arts website in Buffalo!


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Nov 14, 2005)

Beer and snow....welcome to Pennsylvania....lol


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 14, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> oh... GROOOOOOAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNN!


You think that's bad, you should hear my comedy cd. 


Hope everyone enjoyed the white stuff and "cider".
Lets hope thats all the snow we see this winter.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 14, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Maybe we should sing christmas carols


 
:sadsong: :lurk: :sadsong:


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm in Canada, I can garantee that won't be all the snow I see this winter.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 14, 2005)

It was snowing when I got on last night, but I never saw cider or beer or anything else.  It also seems to have stopped.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 14, 2005)

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> I'm in Canada, I can garantee that won't be all the snow I see this winter.



Unfortunately, neither can I 

Went to visit the inlaws this weekend.  They had 5 inches of snow last week which has decided to stick around.  They are only 1 hour north of where I live.


----------



## Shodan (Nov 14, 2005)

I missed it entirely........wahhhhhhhhhh!!   :waah:

  Guess I'll have to wait until we drive up to Canada for Christmas to see some snow.......


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 14, 2005)

Ya like Kenpo Geek I thought my eyes were going scrooey but fortunately a buddy/fellow MT-er saw the same thing .... 

I rawther see fish... 

Or.... bats


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 15, 2005)

Shodan said:
			
		

> I missed it entirely........wahhhhhhhhhh!!   :waah:
> 
> Guess I'll have to wait until we drive up to Canada for Christmas to see some snow.......



It's snowing here now, trust me, you don't miss it


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 15, 2005)

Reminds me of the final scene in "House of Flying Daggers".

On edit: Andrew, I like your new AVATAR! and Lisa, the Santa caps on your peas is a nice touch.


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 15, 2005)

Snowing lightsabers? There'll be a few decapitations this christmas.


----------



## bignick (Nov 15, 2005)

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> I'm in Canada



That's unfortuneate.................


Sorry, sorry...couldn't resist...


----------



## Lisa (Nov 15, 2005)

Bob,

You jinxed us!

Snow flakes fall on MT, the very next day we get a few inches of snow...coincidence?  I think not.

I am scared to go out.  Mugs of "hot apple cider"  will hurt when falling.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 15, 2005)

True, but when it starts raining lightsabers, you can work on some mad Jedi Skillz.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 15, 2005)

I never got to see no none of it.  pleh


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 15, 2005)

Login after midnight ET.   One never knows what happens on MT after the clock strikes 12.  ROFL!!!!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 15, 2005)

Oh man, I am SO in bed before midnight.  Maybe this weekend.  I must know what goes on in the dark, far from town...


----------



## arnisador (Nov 15, 2005)

It's always after midnight _somewhere_!


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 15, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> It's always after midnight _somewhere_!



So never feed Arni.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 15, 2005)

or let him near water?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 15, 2005)

Heh. My daughter really liked that movie.

But I need to be fed!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 16, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I never got to see no none of it. pleh


 
Yes, but these last posts apparently got you your official Martial Talk black belt! :asian: 

We need some dropping PUGS or kitties. Than it could be raining cats and dogs! I'm a sucker for the little tykes...


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 16, 2005)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Yes, but these last posts apparently got you your official Martial Talk black belt! :asian:
> 
> We need some dropping PUGS or kitties. Than it could be raining cats and dogs! I'm a sucker for the little tykes...


 
Sorry, guys, but I am now officially a post prostitute. Here's to my MT brown belt!:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 16, 2005)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Sorry, guys, but I am now officially a post prostitute. Here's to my MT brown belt!:cheers: :cheers:


 
Lol...I was at 499 for a couple hours.  For some reason, I didn't want a silly post to put me into BlackBelt.

Congrats, Jonathan


----------



## Lisa (Nov 16, 2005)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Sorry, guys, but I am now officially a post prostitute. Here's to my MT brown belt!:cheers: :cheers:



Congrats Jonathan! :cheers:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 16, 2005)

I just hope he wasn't wearing hot pants when he posted.... 


Man, I wonder what's going to fall from the sky here next.....


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 16, 2005)

So ... it doesn't always snow - right? cuz I don't always see the snow ... and the light sabres just flick back and forth in the same spot all the time when they're on - right in front of the logo ...?????


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 16, 2005)

Sadly, to see the raining sabers, one must use IE.  FF doesn't quite handle the code right.

As to the snow....nope, it's not regular...just like the weather.  You just have to tune in and see.  Might be tonight, might be a week from now...one never can tell.  (hint: the webmaster does accept bribes of mead, sangria and donations for the DK.)


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 16, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> (hint: the webmaster does accept bribes of mead, sangria and donations for the DK.)



What about homemade late harvest muscat? 20% alcohol


----------



## Lisa (Nov 16, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> What about homemade late harvest muscat? 20% alcohol



Send him a box of each kind of Girl Scout cookie!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 16, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> What about homemade late harvest muscat? 20% alcohol


I'm less concerned with % as taste.  If it's sweet and fruity, I'll take it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 16, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Send him a box of each kind of Girl Scout cookie!


I like cookies. 




They go right to my waist. LOL!!!!


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 16, 2005)

Late Harvest anything is pretty much sweet - a dessert wine - Muscat is full-bodied and yummy.  If you're going to eat Girl Scout cookies while enjoying this Pacific Northwest American late harvest organic hand-made estate muscat (deep breath) I would recommend the plain shortbread kind.  But really, why ruin the wine with cookies?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 16, 2005)

Just send a har-eem to feed me grapes and wine?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 16, 2005)

A harem of Girl Scouts? Pervert.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey, as long as they are over 18.....


----------



## arnisador (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, 18 of them would indeed constitute a harem...or did I misunderstand you? 

:ladysman:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 16, 2005)

I'll settle for 6, 18+ yr olds.
bearing sweet wine
and hopefully at least 1 sys-admin in the mix.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 16, 2005)

LMAO! LMAO!

Everyone it check out !   All the gold pips are changed to soap box smilies! LOL!

Okay, please excuse my post! LOL!  Shesulsa pm'd me and hers look fine... very weird.  Cleared my cache and it went away, and here I thought Bob was having more fun.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 16, 2005)

I can't see it...maybe it's the Firefox issue again?


----------



## Lisa (Nov 16, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I can't see it...maybe it's the Firefox issue again?



Its gone now, maybe it was Shesulsa's wine I was drinking?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 16, 2005)

Well in that case...share!

I had some port last night instead of my usual Shiraz, and I really enjoyed it.

Checked via IE...definitely a case of mass delusion.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 16, 2005)

ok, lets make it 2 sys-admins in the harem...I need all the help I can get.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 16, 2005)

Are ex-admins eligible?!?

Well, I suppose I was technically a sys-admin, when I let other users use my Unix box that I controlled...


----------



## Lisa (Nov 16, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Are ex-admins eligible?!?
> 
> Well, I suppose I was technically a sys-admin, when I let other users use my Unix box that I controlled...



How do you look in a harem costume?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 16, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> How do you look in a harem costume?



Well, it's been a couple of years I suppose, but...pretty hot, if I must say so myself. Picture Jack Lemmon in Some Like It Hot.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 16, 2005)

Sorry Arni, my Harem must be only female, so, unless you've been "fixed"..... :rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 16, 2005)

This is an unacceptable act of discrimination. I'll sue!


----------



## Lisa (Nov 16, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> This is an unacceptable act of discrimination. I'll sue!



Remember Bob ain't rich, nothing from nothing is still nothing.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 16, 2005)

Maybe I can get his 7-toed cat and sell it to a circus freak show.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 16, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Maybe I can get his 7-toed cat and sell it to a circus freak show.



Oh wait!  I know!  You can take his forums away from him and run them!

Now wait... is that a win or a loss?  A gain or a punishment?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm not sure....I mean...I'd have to do some real work I guess.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 17, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Oh wait!  I know!  You can take his forums away from him and run them!
> 
> Now wait... is that a win or a loss?  A gain or a punishment?



Oh, I assure you that I have an opinion on _that_ matter!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 17, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> I'm not sure....I mean...I'd have to do some real work I guess.


McDonald's?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 17, 2005)

Thwppppppt!


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 17, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Well in that case...share!





> I had some port last night instead of my usual Shiraz, and I really enjoyed it.


What kind?  A new wine specialty store cropped up and the owner was trying to sell a guy on port. Customer was resistant so owner grabbed and opened about $600 worth of wine - one bottle was worth over $100 alone.  Spontaneous quality port tasting - made a name for the store and I buy all of my port there.  The only stuff I've tasted that's better is my blackberry and late harvest muscat and Sokol Blossor's chardonnay.  Yummy.


> Checked via IE...definitely a case of mass delusion.


Bad wine, if you ask me.

Now ... what's this about you in a harem costume?  Is there something you'd like to share with the group?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 17, 2005)

I'd post some harem pictures, but I'm out of film for my digital camera.

I'm not sure what label the port was...but it was much more expensive than what I usually pay. I intend to try some more, though. Any recommendations? A friend sold me on Shiraz a while back, and I like it, but I'm ready for a change.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 17, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I'd post some harem pictures, but I'm out of film for my digital camera.


 Don't you dare think I'd let that slip by. I'll expect those to be in the gallery in ... oh, say ... 30 minutes? 



			
				arnisador said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what label the port was...but it was much more expensive than what I usually pay. I intend to try some more, though. Any recommendations? A friend sold me on Shiraz a while back, and I like it, but I'm ready for a change.


 How much are you willing to spend?  Also, some people do not prefer the oak overtones - what are your tastes?


----------



## Lisa (Nov 17, 2005)

So I have decided that I can't read MT right before I go to bed.

Had a dream last night.  Bob invited the Mentors down to Buffalo to show us how things worked.  All I can remember is showing up at his "apartment" with a few mentors, egg, andrew, upnorth...anyways I know a few others were there... it is kinda foggy.

Bob was sitting in front of 30 monitors kinda working when we walked in.  The room was really warm.. whirring sounds from fans...

and Bob sitting in his underwear playing with a light sabre talking to Arnisador who was dressed as a harem girl.:idunno: Arni...you looked pretty damn good. 

Strange thing is it didn't surprise any of us... we were all casual about it, like it was a normal occurence. :erg:

I blame this thread. :shrug:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 17, 2005)

I think I can finally die happy.  Women I'm not in intimate relationships with are dreaming of me in good ways. 

And...ironically describing my work enviroment on some days. (A few less monitors....Though while Arni has been here, he's never worn the harem outfit. I do however have some interesting threads in the staff forum abouit official uniforms, and there is 1 member who did appear in said uniform. It was very flattering to his figure. )


----------



## arnisador (Nov 17, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> How much are you willing to spend? Also, some people do not prefer the oak overtones - what are your tastes?


 
My palate isn't all that educated, but the oak overtones are OK by me--I don't feel strongly either way.

I have a glass of wine every night for the health benefits, so much of what I buy is inexpensive, though not cheap. (No boxes, for example, though I hear they're growing in respectability.) So, for an everyday bottle of wine I'm hoping to come in under $10. For a once-in-a-while thing, up to around $40 is what I'd usually spend. The bottle of port I got the other night was around $30.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 17, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Bob was sitting in front of 30 monitors kinda working when we walked in.


 
Hmmm, the part about him sitting in front of a computer is eerily accurate...  :uhohh: 


> Arni...you looked pretty damn good.


 
I'm going to cut out the sentence that preceeded this one and just leave the punchline!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 17, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Though while Arni has been here, he's never worn the harem outfit.


 
I like to play with the cats instead.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 17, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> I think I can finally die happy. Women I'm not in intimate relationships with are dreaming of me in good ways.



oh...umm... I didn't mention I woke up screaming in a cold sweat?  



			
				Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> And...ironically describing my work enviroment on some days. (A few less monitors....Though while Arni has been here, he's never worn the harem outfit. I do however have some interesting threads in the staff forum abouit official uniforms, and there is 1 member who did appear in said uniform. It was very flattering to his figure. )



Let me guess... bunny suits and Dan?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 17, 2005)

Not quite.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 17, 2005)

OK, with  this conversation on my mind I picked up some port this evening at the local high-end supermarket. It's Delaforce Fine Ruby Porto. No year on it, so I'm guessing 2005--it was only about $15 or so. It should do as an experiment.


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 17, 2005)

"Winter"?  What is this "winter", of which you speak?

Cthulhu


----------



## Lisa (Nov 17, 2005)

Cthulhu said:
			
		

> "Winter"?  What is this "winter", of which you speak?
> 
> Cthulhu



  I hate you.


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey, it's starting to get downright cold here.  Why, it was around 70-degrees today with this cold front.  

Cthulhu




			
				Lisa said:
			
		

> I hate you.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 17, 2005)

Cthulhu said:
			
		

> Hey, it's starting to get downright cold here.  Why, it was around 70-degrees today with this cold front.
> 
> Cthulhu



I am so jealous.


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 17, 2005)

I complain about the heat and humidity all the time...and the occasional hurricane...but winter always reminds me that I don't have to dig my car out of 7ft. snow drifts, I don't have to pay ridiculous fuel costs to heat my home, and I don't have to drive on icy roads.

You'll probably end up down here eventually...I swear, half of the 70+ year old population of Canada relocates to FL every year.

Cthulhu




			
				Lisa said:
			
		

> I am so jealous.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 17, 2005)

Cthulhu said:
			
		

> I complain about the heat and humidity all the time...and the occasional hurricane...but winter always reminds me that I don't have to dig my car out of 7ft. snow drifts, I don't have to pay ridiculous fuel costs to heat my home, and I don't have to drive on icy roads.
> 
> * You'll probably end up down here eventually...I swear, half of the 70+ year old population of Canada relocates to FL every year.*
> 
> Cthulhu



LOL!  Well then, see you in 30 some years


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 17, 2005)

Shoot, by that time, global warming will probably turn your area of the continent into a subtropical zone...but you'll be welcome in FL nonetheless.  

Hell, when I lived in Tampa, half of Quebec and all of Ontario migrated to the Tampa/Clearwater area during the summer.  Getting to the beaches was murder, and 4 out of 5 cars on the road had Canadian license plates.

It was like some bizarre, non-violent, seasonal invasion, except you gave us lots of money 

Cthulhu




			
				Lisa said:
			
		

> LOL!  Well then, see you in 30 some years


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 18, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> OK, with this conversation on my mind I picked up some port this evening at the local high-end supermarket. It's Delaforce Fine Ruby Porto. No year on it, so I'm guessing 2005--it was only about $15 or so. It should do as an experiment.


Heh.  You got cheap port.  Heh.  I'll go to the store this weekend and pick up a higher end one you might like and torture you with the details.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 18, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Heh. You got cheap port. Heh. I'll go to the store this weekend and pick up a higher end one you might like and torture you with the details.



Too cruel! The one I had earlier in the week was twice that price, but they had much more expensive bottles there. But as it's a daily habit, I don't want to invest too much into it on a regular basis.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 23, 2005)

Now we need some falling TURKEYS! Just like in that episode of "WKRP in Cincinnati" where the advertising manager of the radio station thought a good publicity stunt for the station would be to let loose by aircraft hundreds of turkeys over a shopping mall - without realizing that turkeys can't fly artyon: .


----------



## Lisa (Nov 23, 2005)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Now we need some falling TURKEYS! Just like in that episode of "WKRP in Cincinnati" where the advertising manager of the radio station thought a good publicity stunt for the station would be to let loose by aircraft hundreds of turkeys over a shopping mall - without realizing that turkeys can't fly artyon: .



LOL!  That is one of my favorite episodes!  It is just hilarious!  I wonder if the powers that be can make it rain turkeys? hmmmmm...


----------



## arnisador (Nov 23, 2005)

I like that one too! Yes, let's have turkeys! With little Santa hats on them!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 23, 2005)

Y'know...I should probably add a sound byte...how did it go?
"As God is my witness, I thought turkeys could fly."


----------



## arnisador (Nov 23, 2005)

Ah, yes! That was a classic episode. They should re-show it every Thanksgiving!


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm never up late enough to see the festivities...


----------



## arnisador (Nov 24, 2005)

You need more caffeine!


----------



## Bester (Nov 24, 2005)

So, when is the next snow forecast for?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 24, 2005)

When I remember. It puts a bit of a strain on the server.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 26, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> When I remember. It puts a bit of a strain on the server.


 
How about flying PUGS! Had to put that in as this is my MT Black Belt post. artyon:


----------

